
Why Tech Leadership Has a Bigger Race Than Gender Problem - victorvation
https://www.wired.com/story/tech-leadership-race-problem/
======
NN88
See, when I read stuff from racist "scientists" like Charles Murray and people
like Sam Harris who validate them who influence guys like James Damore, they
never address hiring discrimination but yet use employment and income as a
measure of success.

